# 3rd bandsaw jewelry box



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

My youngest daughter just turned 7 and she has been eyeing her sisters jewelry box I made her last year, so I figured it was time for her to have her own. I love how fast these projects come together - 3 evenings and it was ready to wrap up. 

The box is yellowheart, walnut, and maple. The finish is a few coats of spray lacquer. 































I made the knobs from the cutoff scraps.


----------



## arvanlaar (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice box! Looks great 

Question... why do they call this style "Bandsaw"? I am assuming you use a bandsaw for it right? But I only every see this style of box with curves and lack of symmetry referred to as a bandsaw box. Any insight you can provide?


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Because you glue up a block of wood, and randomly cut it up with a bandsaw.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

These bandsaw boxes are entirely made with a bandsaw and some sanding/gluing. 

I glued up a block of wood that was about 12" x 15" x 3". I drew a pattern on a large sheet of paper and used spray adhesive to stick it to the block of wood. I then used the bandsaw to trace the outside profile. I did some sanding with the spindle sander, then cut off the back of the bis, also on the bandsaw. 

Next I used the bandsaw to cut out all the drawers. 

There are hundreds of YouTube videos of bandsaw boxes available. I suggest you take a look at one of them. If you can make one bandsaw box, you can make nearly any bandsaw box. It is a great, fast, rewarding project.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

That sure looks nice!!! I got a couple of granddaughters who would Love a bandsaw box!! I need to get busy!!


----------



## Alex101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Having retired a few years ago, I find that making a few bandsaw boxes keeps me as busy as I wish to be. Started selling a few last October and am enjoying myself

http://www.badgerwoodcrafters.co.uk

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/atta...p?attachmentid=172682&stc=1&d=143671666416671


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Absolutely unique, fantastic projects that are "priceless"! Thanks for sharing. Be safe.


----------



## Alex101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks woodchux, it's all inspired by others and I love to find new timber to work with.
Alex
www.badgerwoodcrafters.co.uk


----------

